# كن عضوا فى شركة هيونداى وكانك مهندس فيها



## العقاب الهرم (26 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

كن عضوا فى شركة هيونداى ولك كل الصلاحيات من تدريب الى تحديث للكنترول يونت والحصول على معلومات فنية بخصوص سياراتها​ 

الموقع هو ​ 
www.Hmaservice.com​ 
سجل وسوف ياتى لك الباسورد واليوزر على الايميل الذى سوف تسجل به
.
.
هذه مواقع مهمة ايضا تتبع للشركة

 http://www.hmatraining.com/hmalegacy/

http://www.hmatraining.com/ServiceTe...istration.aspx

​ 
ونسأل من الله التوفيق لكم جميعا ان شاء الله

هذه واجهة الموقع





.
.
.
.​ 
منقول للفائدة​


----------



## moustafa afify (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المتكامل (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هل المعلومة المفيده


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 أبريل 2009)

شــكــــرا على مروركم الكريم
ودمتم بالف خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 أبريل 2009)

moustafa afify قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


 


م.محمود جمال قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 


المتكامل قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على هل المعلومة المفيده


 
بـــارك الله فــيـــكــم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر وبوركت وعوفيت


----------



## جسر الأمل (27 أبريل 2009)

ما بعرف ليش ما مشي الحال.........بس مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أبريل 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكورررررررررررر وبوركت وعوفيت


 

آمييييييين جمعا اخى
دمت فى حفظ الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أبريل 2009)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> ما بعرف ليش ما مشي الحال.........بس مشكور أخي الكريم


 
ماهى المشكلة التى واجهتك اخى ؟؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

تم اضافة بعض المواقع


----------



## سمير شربك (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العقاب على الموقع الهام 
والسيارات هيونداي رائدة عندنا وانا شخصيا اتعامل في الصيانة مع اصلاح السياحي (افانتي - اكسنت -كليك )
والشاحنات الصغيرة 
hd72- hd65-hd 120 
-ومع الشاحنات الكبيرة التي تصل حمولتها ل 60 طن 
والتجربة معها تبين أنها سيارات بتقنيات عالية جدا 
ومراكز الصيانة لها كثيرة وبإشراف من الكوريين المصنعين


----------



## السوداني الاسد (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى طه


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## yasser1972 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## العنيد202 (25 أغسطس 2012)

الف الف شكر على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## eng haytham (3 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

